# Newly Credentialed Auditor (CPMA)



## jhofler (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello -  I have a CPC and just recently obtained the CPMA credential.  I need auditing experience and am wondering if anyone knew of any opportunities available on a part-time basis.   If so, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't know if you would be interested in full time, but we do have a full time QA position open. If you have to have part time, definitely watch our openings as we do occasionally hire part time employees - https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Advocate-Radiology-Billing/jobs


----------



## jhofler (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for your response.  I will keep watching the openings for part-time work which is what I am open to for the moment.


----------



## janamed2000 (Aug 23, 2021)

jhofler said:


> Hello -  I have a CPC and just recently obtained the CPMA credential.  I need auditing experience and am wondering if anyone knew of any opportunities available on a part-time basis.   If so, please let me know.  Thanks!


HI there, we are recruiting part-time auditors for my consulting company.  If you are interested, I'd love to see your resume.  You can send to me jana.gill@gillcompliance.com.


----------



## lindsey.motter (Aug 24, 2021)

jhofler said:


> Hello -  I have a CPC and just recently obtained the CPMA credential.  I need auditing experience and am wondering if anyone knew of any opportunities available on a part-time basis.   If so, please let me know.  Thanks!


Anthem is currently hiring for CPMAs  Go to the anthem web site and look up careers. Use CPC and/or CPMA as a search option.


----------



## jhofler (Sep 7, 2021)

HarrisburgLPN said:


> Anthem is currently hiring for CPMAs  Go to the anthem web site and look up careers. Use CPC and/or CPMA as a search option.


Thank you Lindsey for your response and the info.  I will definitely take a look.  I am just seeing your reply today so my apologies for the late response.


----------

